# A bit of advice needed



## Lolly123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I haven't been on in a while as I have been posting on the Clomid board, but I was wondering if anyone could give me a bit of advice.
I have been seeing Dr Traub privately while waiting to be seen on the NHS, I found him very good and he seems to have got things moving quite quickly for us. However I got my appointment through from the Royal this morning and they have put me on Dr McManus' list. 
Should I request to be moved to Dr Traubs list or stick with Dr McManus?, I don't know which one is better.
I know it is probably not that big a deal but we spent quite a bit of money with Dr Traub and I don't want to have to go through the whole thing again with a different doctor.

Why is things never straight forward?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


Lolly.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Its cettainly worth an ask - why don't you ring RFC & request to speak to Doc T directly?  

For the record they're both excellent.  Doc McM was my consultant & I liked her

Bear in mind that you don't always see your consultant for scans - there are about  4 or 5.  But you always see your cons for reviews etc  

Good luck 

SQ
xxx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Lolly,

if you are still dealing with Traub privatley i would speak to him personally and ask for his advice.  From what i know you dont always see the consultant you are named under during tx anyway so it may make no difference.

good luck

Betty xx


----------

